# restrictions



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

President Durterte has extended the restriction of movement again in manila and the surrounding provinces. WOW! I know he is trying to curb the spread of the virus. I hope the country gets back to normal this year or in 2022. They think the USA will be mostly back to normal by 2022. 

I know it has been hard on the people there, especially the expats that were use to going places.

art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

art1946 said:


> President Durterte has extended the restriction of movement again in manila and the surrounding provinces. WOW! I know he is trying to curb the spread of the virus. I hope the country gets back to normal this year or in 2022. They think the USA will be mostly back to normal by 2022.


If USA 2022, then it would be a miracle if poor Phils manage 2022


art1946 said:


> I know it has been hard on the people there, especially the expats that were use to going places.


 Well. More especially for poor Filipinos who have lost their jobs and are in lockdowns in cities 😭 
(Them living rural and don't have work struggle too but they have some chance to grow and/or forage food themselves.)


----------

